# Tell me what you can about these species.



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 27, 2015)

I've run across a few names of species paphs. that I've not heard of or heard very little on. Can people chime in and tell me if they are true species, sub species, or just generic names for other species. Here is my list:

a. schoseri
b. parnatanum
c. baccanum


----------



## Lint (Jul 27, 2015)

The first two are accepted species names.
c. is not even listed on Kew, but it seems to be a synonym of schoseri.


----------



## eggshells (Jul 27, 2015)

a and b are synonyms. Parnatanum comes from the Philippines. Some consider it as a variety of argus. I do not agree with that and my opinion is it is different enough to be established as its own species.


----------



## Lint (Jul 27, 2015)

You can look up names on this website:

http://apps.kew.org/wcsp/home.do

They will tell you if it's a synonym or not and what would be the accepted species name.


----------

